# VHI  Claim And HSF Claim



## jake burns (17 Sep 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me how I can make a claim to vhi and hsf without affecting each other , as both are requesting receipts and the vhi won't return them, I pay A PREMIUM TO THEM BOTH SO WHY CAN'T i MAKE A GENUINE CLAIM FROM BOTH?


----------



## scuby (17 Sep 2008)

jake burns said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how I can make a claim to vhi and hsf without affecting each other , as both are requesting receipts and the vhi won't return them, I pay A PREMIUM TO THEM BOTH SO WHY CAN'T i MAKE A GENUINE CLAIM FROM BOTH?



if you are insured by two insurance companies, then the cost of the claim is usually split by the two, depending on what each one covers on you plan.
will they accept a copy of the receipts ?
why have two insurance companies ? is there not a plan that one of them has to cover you needs ?


----------



## Ed054 (18 Sep 2008)

scuby said:


> if you are insured by two insurance companies, then the cost of the claim is usually split by the two, depending on what each one covers on you plan.
> will they accept a copy of the receipts ?
> why have two insurance companies ? is there not a plan that one of them has to cover you needs ?


 
The two companies provide two totally different things.
VHI is a health insurer 
HSF provides a personal accident type cover with benefits for a wide range of Medical procedures .As long as there is no overlap in what you are claiming for under both policies you should have no problem.
As regards getting your receipts contact the VHI and tell them exactly why you require them and advise them that unless these are received within the next 5 working days you are refering the matter to the Financial Services Onbudsman


----------



## scuby (18 Sep 2008)

Ed054 said:


> As regards getting your receipts contact the VHI and tell them exactly why you require them and advise them that unless these are received within the next 5 working days you are refering the matter to the Financial Services Onbudsman



somehow, i don't think any insurance comp would receive a claim in the post, process the claim and send out receipts in 5 days !!!  
what will the financial services Ombudsmand do ? from looking at the online version of the out-patient claim form, it states you won't get the receipts back.


----------



## Complainer (18 Sep 2008)

Tell VHI that you'll be switching to Quinn at your next renewal unless they sort this out.


----------



## j26 (18 Sep 2008)

Ask for a second copy of receipts?

It works for us.


----------



## Ed054 (19 Sep 2008)

All you probably need is the copies.
Contact HSF and see waht they say and give them the VHI claim number


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2008)

Ed054 said:


> The two companies provide two totally different things.
> VHI is a health insurer
> HSF provides a personal accident type cover with benefits for a wide range of Medical procedures .As long as there is no overlap in what you are claiming for under both policies you should have no problem.


Overlap isn't a problem. There could well be some overlap between the two policies, but you are quite entitled to claim from both regardless.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

_HSF _[broken link removed], _VHI _do not (but do issue a claim statement which suffices for some purposes in the absence of receipts - e.g. _MED1 _tax claims from _Revenue_). 


> The receipts, which will be returned, must:
> a) be originals, not photocopies;
> b) include the practitioner’s stamp/name and date of issue;
> c) include the patient’s name;
> ...


Maybe the trick is to make the _HSF _claim first and only afterwards make the _VHI _claim?


----------



## Samantha (19 Sep 2008)

You should read the terms and conditions regarding claim from both insurers

Below an extract from the HSE terms and conditions: 


"In circumstances where part of the amount stated on a receipt has been met by another organisation, HSF health plan will limit its benefit payment to ensure that overall a contributor does not receive more than the total amount paid. If the full cost has been met by another organisation the claim cannot be accepted by HSF health plan".

Sorry, too hard to find on Vhi website and don't know which plan you have.

Sam


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, Sam. I guess that is exactly why they keep the receipts. Seems a bit restrictive from HSF, mind you. In the past, I definitely found myself in profit situations after claiming from both HSA (similar to HSF) and Bupa.


----------

